# Sunglasses



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm sure you'll have noticed that no matter what time of year I'm rarely without a pair of sunglasses. I don't like bright light and pretty much wear them year round and have even been known to wear them indoors and occasionally even in my bed although to fair they're might of been a few V&RB's involved.

:laugh: :laugh:

I have lost my favourite Ray Bans on my recent visit to the Chavs Paradise, V&RB's were involved but I suppose it could have even worse I once lost a whole Chysler Sebring !!!!

:biggrin:

I had them for about 15 years so replacement are in order and I can still get the latest version of the ones I lost.










But I fancy a change.

What are you boys and girls wearing these day.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just my prescription glasses, my left eye is rather poor. 

I don't like interacting with people wearing sunglasses, I like to see someone's eyes when I speak to them. The eyes are much more honest than the mouth, IMO. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm sure you'll have noticed that no matter what time of year I'm rarely without a pair of sunglasses. I don't like bright light and pretty much wear them year round and have even been known to wear them indoors and occasionally even in my bed although to fair they're might of been a few V&RB's involved.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 Ive lost a few pairs of ray bans and oakleys, the latest in my local pub.

I use different sunglasses for walking/mountain and sitting in beer gardens. Also have a pair of E frames and a pair of rayban aviators for driving.

Current favourites for beer garden posing are ray ban wayfarers and a pair of tag heuers.

I wear sun glasses all year round because of bright light avoidance too.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@BondandBigM I have been wearing Randolph Engineering Aviator sunglasses for about the last 10 years, they are more readily available in the UK these days but if you want access to the full range then buying from the USA online store is needed. You can specify widths, lens choice, temple style and frame metal, I would also advise buying a spare parts pack of nose pads.

Great lenses especially the "Gray" and "AGX" although I prefer Gray as it doesn't alter colours.

https://www.randolphusa.com/men/aviator/?attribute_pa_style=undefined&attribute_pa_size=55mm&attribute_pa_frame=gun-metal&attribute_pa_lens=gray-glass&attribute_pa_temple=bayonet&attribute_pa_lens-features=non-polarized


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Bought these last year to replace my last Raybans, (left in some pub in Amsterdam!) There seems to be a connection with alcohol and lost sun glasses. :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> There﻿﻿ seems to be a connection with alcohol and lost sun glasses. :laughing2dw: ﻿


 lost weekends were my main problem. :drinks:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> lost weekends were my main problem. :drinks:


 I know what you mean mate. Between 18 & 25 was a blur for me.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> I know what you mean mate. Between 18 & 25 was a blur for me.


 Hmm, Cupar, up until around 2002. Fife is bad. :laughing2dw:


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

I like my sunglasses blond hair blue eyes if it's a bright day. I can hardly look at a clean transit van with out getting watery eyes .


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm fortunate to get to see quite a few in my line of business. Rayban are not as good as they used to be since Luxottica bought them from Bausch&Lomb, if you ever get a chance to get originals buy them. They have B&L etched on the lens.

Surprisingly a range by Landrover has come out recently and are pretty decent quality, as are Evatik sunglasses.

If you ever want any sunglasses and you have the make/model/size/colour let me know and I'll see if my suppliers do them.

Also you can now get transitions prescription lenses that turn from clear to mirrored too, six different colours! Amazing!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

LandRover, really. ?

Fecking spiders! Who will my next pressure washer be made by?

Nope, I'm guessing Vestel will expand into the lifestyle market at some point. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jsmithie82 (Aug 8, 2018)

I don't think you can go wrong with Raybans, they do such classic styles they last a lifetime!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Ray Bans for me I went for the classics got a pair of black Wayfarer's and black Aviator's , mainly go with the Wayfarers though. :blind:


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

I do like my mirrored Oakley's because my missus can't see me perving... I mean people watching...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I too. like many, have an aversion to bright light & for many years have worn prescription adaptive (photochromic) lenses.

However, when not driving, working or reading I much prefer to wear 'polarised' sunglasses. :biggrin:

Had these Polaroid own brand for about 4 years...










Very comfortable & suit me fine.

IIRC about £40 Sultan, cheap enough to replace if lost at sea...or in a hedge. :thumbsup:

:laugh:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm sure you'll have noticed that no matter what time of year I'm rarely without a pair of sunglasses. I don't like bright light and pretty much wear them year round and have even been known to wear them indoors and occasionally even in my bed although to fair they're might of been a few V&RB's involved.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 Can't imagine you were too happy to lose your shades mate - straight down to see the lucky lucky man for a pair of genuine fake RayBerries I bet. :laughing2dw:

...I still wear a pair of RayBans - always have, always will. My current pair are the 'Justin' model in a Havanna type style (RB4164) and wear well for me.

But a man of your calibre is going to want the best so could be worth moving up a notch.... Maui Jim are very well thought of and are said to have a better lense than RB, I've never seen a pair in real life but it's what those in the know wear, apparently.

Persol are also top quality and if I had to have a pair I'd go for the classic 714 like good ol Steve Mcqueen.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've only worn Oakleys for as long as I can remember, not always the same model, but I do stick with the same style of black wrap-around type as per this photo from Goodwood Festival of Speed:



My mate on the left is wearing blue Raybans, and I didn't think they would suit me but I tried them on and actually they looked quite cool, so maybe I'll have a change one day... :tongue:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MrF-UK82 said:


> I do like my mirrored Oakley's because my missus can't see me perving... I mean people watching...


 Got that covered

:biggrin:










Some interesting suggestions. It's funny I've still got all the cheap pairs I bought when I either forgot or lost the good ones. I've still got a pair of five dollar cheapie plastic ones that I bought in America about 20 years ago. And a not so cheap pair of titanium Armanis' that Big M deep fat fried.

:huh:

@Hussle

Thanks for the kind offer but unfortunately by the time I've got round to reading this I've or that should be Big M has bought me another pair of Ray Bans like the ones I had. As she said no LV and no Ray Bans and I'm just not the Bond she knows, loves and and occasionally calls @rse.

:laugh: :laugh:

But that's not to say I won't fancy something else from the suggestions.

@JoT

Your choice looks good but they also look a bit fragile, not sure how long they would last me.

As for the Oakley's I've never really liked them, I don't mind some of the styles but to me they all just feel cheap even though they're not.

Thanks all for the input.



Just as an asides we were sat outside our local carparking spot one night and by chance Big M struck up a conversation with a couple random women. One of them asked my why I was wearing sunglasses in the dark.

Quick as a flash before I could say anything Big M turned round and said.

"He's blind"

The women went bright read with embarrassment.

I nearly spat out my V&RB trying not to laugh.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

@Stan

I guess you don't believe anything a blind person says if they are wearing dark glasses then. But I suppose you wouldn't get so many in a camera shop.



:biggrin:



relaxer7 said:


> straight down to see the lucky lucky man for a pair of genuine fake RayBerries I bet. :laughing2dw:


 Or Roy Bans as my mate who is always trying to wind me up over my designer clothes calls them.

:biggrin:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Ray Bans for me, always....until now.

I had three pairs, either picked up in a sale or duty free. One is the classic aviator, another a wrap around design and my favourites, with a slightly smaller glass. And they were the ones I lost. Took them off whilst sat on the throne in a shopping mall here, forgot to pick them when I left up and by the time I remembered and zoomed back, they had gone.

So now, I have a pair I picked up in the outlet centre in Swindon in my truck and the other classic aviator style are in the other half's car in Bangkok. But here's the rub, I never really wear sun glasses anymore and I have no idea why?


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Jokes aside, I always used to wear Ray Ban's up until this year. Bought a pair of Oakley's a few months ago, and was really impressed with them.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Oakley for me. Bought some with just standard grey lenses which are great for cycling as they aren't too dark. I'm on my second pair of Walleva aftermarket polarised lenses. The first took quite a bit of rough and tumble but finally succumbed to being dropped on gravel but lasted generally well for about three years.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Got that covered
> 
> :biggrin:


 @BondandBigM I'm shakin' it, Boss. I'm shakin' it! ......... Still shakin' it Boss

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> I suppose you wouldn't get so many in a camera shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I ran the studio/ professional department, we had few customers with white sticks. :biggrin:

However, we did have a couple of partially sighted customers in the mainstream area. :wink: I was quite impressed with their work, they were always willing to share what they did and we'd help them in any way they we could.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

I have Rayban Wayfarers but struggle to wear them now because I need to wear glasses almost all the time, anyone know if corrective lenses can be put in them?

@BondandBigM Walking Boss :biggrin: I love that film


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I bought a pair of Ruby mirrored Oaklies a long while back, but never really got aquainted with them....about an hour after I bought them, took them off and put them on the car roof while I fished out my keys, and, you guessed it....drove off with them still on the roof. The fastest disposal of around £150 ever! These days, I generally stick to cheapies, and prefer the wrap around style which prevent glare from the sides. My latest ones are Bloc, which I picked up at the duty free for around £40. I like my sunnies colourful like my watches...


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

rolexgirl said:


> I have Rayban Wayfarers but struggle to wear them now because I need to wear glasses almost all the time, anyone know if corrective lenses can be put in them?


 Short answer is yes. We do it all the time, Rayban are optical quality frames so can be reglazed no problem and the G15 lens colour can be replicated too, just make sure you ask for a UV400 filter as well otherwise they won't protect your peepers.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

@Hussle Thank you I will ask my opticians xx


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Even Polo the staffie wears Oakleys.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Big fan of Oakley,been wearing them for years.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Must admit, though I have nice sunnies, they tend to spend most of the time on top of my head, or the poolside table...nothing worse than coming home with 'panda eyes', or looking like a jockey after he's just run the Grand National in the wet...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Well they eventually turned up, slightly different from the original pair I had but proper made in Italy, not cheap compared to the original pair but I suspect like a lot of brands these days the cheaper ones aren't


----------



## CTZ (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Tag Hoyer and Ray Ban Wayfarers


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

It's a must that I have sunglasses for driving this is my most worn pair .they are police had them a few years not very expensive.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

A2orry said:


> It's a must that I have sunglasses for driving this is my most worn pair .they are police had them a few years not very expensive.


 I have to have them for driving too. A pair of e-wires and an old pair of Ray Bans.

One of my cars got stolen in 2016 but i got it back minus the Raybans that were in it and some Northern Sould CD's


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Turpinr said:


> One of my cars got stolen in 2016 but i got it back minus the Raybans that were in it and some Northern Sould CD's


 My Merc got broken into and they nicked all my Ministry of Sound CD's and left the Northern Soul ones.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> My Merc got broken into and they nicked all my Ministry of Sound CD's and left the Northern Soul ones.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 :laugh: they took the average white band CD i had too the tw4ts.

Its a strange feeling to come out of a paper shop at 5-30am to find a big gap where you'd left your car running. I was lucky to get it back as the insurance company didn't want to know


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Either black or brown classic Ray Ban wayfarers. I'm debating buying a pair of Ray Ban Clubmasters but will see . I am very much into classic designs

Noj


----------

